# Blu ray players - advice sought



## JasCal (3 Feb 2011)

I've been put in charge of a colleagues retirement present.

I am staring at a list of  - anybody care to recommend one or tell me which one not to get?

I was thinking of getting them the Technika Blu Ray player.

Are Technika a good / quality / reliable make?

I've never come across them before - wondered if anyone could offer any advice?

(If this is the wrong thread I will repost)


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2011)

Technika are a "made for Tesco" cheapo brand.

If buying it for a retirement present, could you not stretch the fund to buy a decent brand, such as a Sony, Toshiba, Samsung or Philips? 

They will be much better built, and probably last longer.

Also bear in mind that BluRay players are designed to show full high definition on a flat screen. If the person concerned is still using an old glass TV (the heavy, bulky ones) then you're wasting your time.


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2011)

When you can get LG or Sony players for around €120, and Panasonic from €160, I wouldn't touch a brand like Technika. 

If your budget doesn't stretch that far, look for alternative present ideas.
Leo

PS. Thread moved from Misc. Non-Financial Questions, more appropriate here.


----------



## Peggy Longst (3 Feb 2011)

*blu ray best buy*

I will be shopping at the weekend for a blu-ray player. could anyone out there  give me an snoyspis of the best features to look for when buying blu ray player. is it possible to get one to play all regions discs? any help much appreciated


----------



## sustanon (3 Feb 2011)

get a playstation 3


----------



## RMCF (4 Feb 2011)

The OP is looking at a Technika blu ray player, unlikely that a PS3 would be in their budget methinks.


----------



## Latrade (4 Feb 2011)

Peggy Longst said:


> I will be shopping at the weekend for a blu-ray player. could anyone out there give me an snoyspis of the best features to look for when buying blu ray player. is it possible to get one to play all regions discs? any help much appreciated


 
The most important thing for players at the moment is to make sure you can update the firmware on it easily. This will either be you can connect directly to the internet via cable, some fancier ones will have wifi, others it may just be through usb port.

BluRay is still evolving and so being able to update the firmware is essential to get full benefits of BR.

Other than that, like DVD players if it's just to play the movie and access the special features, they're all ok.


----------

